# Soo Uber is changing their rating system....



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

What do you guys think????


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Not sure what to think... what are you posting about?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

How are points calculated?


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

You've provided no context.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Hold on let me take more screen shots


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Lots of duplicates, but no actual information on how these points would be accumulated .


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Transeau said:


> Lots of duplicates, but no actual information on how these points would be accumulated .


It actually says there that points are accumulated 1/ride OR 3/peak-hour-ride.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Transeau said:


> Lots of duplicates, but no actual information on how these points would be accumulated .


Looks like you get points for each ride you take. 1 point for slow times and 3 points for those busy times.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

after reading through everything, this is 100% geared towards drivers in busy areas and discriminates against drivers far outside of big cities. It's not possible for someone like me to get more than 150~200 "points" in a month, let alone 600~1800 in 3 months.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Transeau said:


> after reading through everything, this is 100% geared towards drivers in busy areas and discriminates against drivers far outside of big cities. It's not possible for someone like me to get more than 150~200 "points" in a month, let alone 600~1800 in 3 months.


Seems like only the rating and the cancelation rate pertains to the 3 month period


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Based on that scale and my driving this week, I'm at 40 points /wk, 160 /mo and 480 points over the 3 month period. I think the only thing they'll want from me is for me to surrender my Uber Beacon. LOL.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I’ll never hit those requirements. Maybe once a year during tourist season but regularly, no way.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

After 3 months program will be Scrapped.

But
3 months should be Long enough for the " "Behavior Modification" to take Root WITHOUT the Reward Stimulus.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> Seems like only the rating and the cancelation rate pertains to the 3 month period


It says "eligible driver-partners will earn points for the trips they complete *over a 3 month period*"

Emphasis theirs


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Soon we'll all get a "BIG NEWS" message from Uber with lots of hype, only to be disappointed (again) with a fail Uber "benefit." Kinda reminds me of the hype leading up to the "new and improved" Uber app. LOL 

Let's call this what it is... 180 more days (and 360 degrees) of change, Part II.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

yes, that's how I read it. Rolling 90 days.. so you must maintain 200 points (minimum) every 30 days. 
If today is any indication, I'll be averaging about 50 points a month


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> It says "eligible driver-partners will earn points for the trips they complete *over a 3 month period*"
> 
> Emphasis theirs


My bad. Thank you


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber should just stop with all their bullchit carrot stick games and pay all drivers more.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Transeau said:


> Lots of duplicates, but no actual information on how these points would be accumulated .


Says it in the last screenshot...read


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I shuffle far too much for this


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Ubernomics said:


> Says it in the last screenshot...read


yeah, that was covered a few posts up.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Reward for shuffling?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

So drivers will select priority airport, trip duration at request and, percent increase pay.

What we will get is, priority support (same support as before but you always enter the support phone que in the first 10% of call volume) free roadside assistance (tow to the tow companies preferred repair or storage lot where you WILL be charged same fees as impound, with kickback to Uber) and, drumroll please, family education (discount code for Udacity or redirects to edutainment YouTube videos).
Yup, thanks DK.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

4% cancellation rate?

3 am to 5 am are considered busy hours?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Similar to new surge, totally geared toward the full-time ants that take every ping and put in 16 hour days, between platforms. But more power to them. Someone needs to be there to drive the hours no one wants to, at base rates, in terrible traffic to service Uber's customers. These drivers probably should get something for doing these thankless and pitiful shifts.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

If I read this correctly, you posted a survey you were asked to take. I've done lots of Uber surveys in the past, never amounted to a thing.

Way too soon to get excited.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> I shuffle far too much for this


My thoughts exactly.

I wonder if 'rider isn't here' cancels count?


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

So it's Lyft's program with an Uber logo covering it.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Programs have to be confusing enough that you don't realize meeting the terms, goals and requirements are impossible or not worth the effort.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

yeah, 1200 points to get ant extra money, no way I'm doing 135 peak rides every month. Thanks for nothing.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

So let's do some math if you work 10hr shifts 5 days a week and avg 3 trips an hr that amounts to 30 trips a day and 150 a week. 600 a month or 1800 every 3 months. Seems pretty rigged to me even if you account for 3pts for peak times. 

If you dont work 40 plus hrs no way would any of the benefits kick in


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> So let's do some math if you work 10hr shifts 5 days a week and avg 3 trips an hr that amounts to 30 trips a day and 150 a week. 600 a month or 1800 every 3 months. Seems pretty rigged to me even if you account for 3pts for peak times.
> 
> If you dont work 40 plus hrs no way would any of the benefits kick in


I average 17 - 26 trips a day, working 6- 8 hours. If we assume half will be peak, average the score per trip to 2 points. If I work 4 days per week and hit like 21ish trips per day, I'll do 32ish hours of work and hit 672 points in a month. Multiply that by 3 and you're over the 1800 mark in 3 months with room to spare.

Using actual averages is better than assuming averages. In your example, you can't approximate the number of peak vs off-peak trips. The actual points per trip might be like 1.7 or something (for me) but I'd also do more trips if it made me more money.

I'm not sure that I believe this is a real survey but, if it is, it is a step in the right direction. Even a 4% increase strips 40% of the GST burden and the car services offered will save a lot as well.

I'm a little turned off by a 4% cancelation rate, seeing as how that isn't 100% under our control. If there were amendments made to the types of cancellations we could talk but no-shows alone would make me hit 4%. Pool ups this considerably because Uber's stops are sometimes stupid as hell, like under an overpass, near the MCG at Swan and Hoddle. Screw that for a joke...


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

4% cancellation rate? Good luck with that.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

CTK said:


> If I read this correctly, you posted a survey you were asked to take. I've done lots of Uber surveys in the past, never amounted to a thing.
> 
> Way too soon to get excited.


It's always going to be too soon to get excited.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Wouldn't recommend getting excited at all about new pay system. Most everything they set up is undesirable to the max or near impossible. I would say 2.25 trips per hour in Detroit might be doable during busy times. Would shift that more towards 2 trips an hour. 3 or 4 long runs can screw the whole average.
-16 runs in 8 hrs
-18 some cases in 8hrs
-All city runs (almost no traffic and no wait from pax) on rare occasion 21-23, more like 20 or 21
These are all factoring busy conditions.


----------



## Wazer (Nov 18, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> View attachment 262477


How do you sign up for this?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Seahawk3 said:


> So let's do some math if you work 10hr shifts 5 days a week and avg 3 trips an hr that amounts to 30 trips a day and 150 a week. 600 a month or 1800 every 3 months. Seems pretty rigged to me even if you account for 3pts for peak times.
> 
> If you dont work 40 plus hrs no way would any of the benefits kick in


Not everyone can get 3 trips an hour...


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> So let's do some math if you work 10hr shifts 5 days a week and avg 3 trips an hr that amounts to 30 trips a day and 150 a week. 600 a month or 1800 every 3 months. Seems pretty rigged to me even if you account for 3pts for peak times.
> 
> If you dont work 40 plus hrs no way would any of the benefits kick in


How is it rigged?....Worst case scenario, 1 pt, so 1800 trips in 91.5 days. 19 trips a day. 2 trips an hour 9.5 hrs daily (if you taking 2 days off, that's 13.3hrs for a 5 day week). Should not be an issue for a full timer.



freddieman said:


> 4% cancellation rate? Good luck with that.


Yeah, that seems to be bigger hurdle than the number of trips.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

So basically they want everyone to hustle for the next 3 months to get this new rating achievement that will never be implemented. Yet they will use it in their defense as an excuse when you call support inquiring about anytime.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I think it's a crock of shit designed to get drivers to do more rides, in the false belief that they will get something of value.

What good is knowing the drive time if you have to keep under 4% cancel rate? At under 4% you are taking every single ride anyway!

Do more rides to get roadside assistance? I pay $5 per month for AAA and when I call they answer in the states and they answer right away.

3% off of gas prices? With requirements, right? That's like Lyft giving me 7 cents off at Shell. At $3.50 per gallon, that's 10.5 cents off. Big deal, I will just find a cheaper gas station somewhere else!

QUIT SCREWING AROUND AND JUST PAY US MORE !!


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> View attachment 262477


At what point level do I get to punch Dara in the face?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

So this is one of those rare times where Uber copies Lyft. Like Lyft they want you to be a super ant and not ever prematurely cancel on anyone and be a big bish.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm calling bs. Where is the proof ?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

So this implies that the part timers...

Won't get anything...

And it will REQUIRE you...

To become a "full timer"...

In order to receive any benefits...8>O

And that's assuming that...

You keep your acceptance rate...

At a mind boggling 4%...8>O

IS THIS A JOKE...?????????????????????

my monkey mind is officially boggled..8>)

What happened to "side hustle"...???

Come on Uber...you can't be serious...

Rakos


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> View attachment 262477


Congratulations Dara Duber
A program that even the honorable Tricky Travis Kalanick would be proud to put his stamp of approval on.
Dara as a token of my appreciation you have reached my own platinum program which includes the perk that I will not piss on you if your on fire.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh PLEASE.... Just raise the god dam rates above the poverty level !!!

"How well do you understand the point system of the benefits program ?"

I understand its discriminatory in nature. Check.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

This is merely a social experiment. If it even gets implemented, it's not going to last. Of course it'll be the driver's fault. This is to make themselves look good and us ungrateful drivers don't appreciate anything. so they chose to stop it, is what they will tell the media.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

With Uber's track record of not caring about drivers, it's unlikely any of these benefits will be worth anything in practice and will be impossible to earn. Just another carrot in front of the donkeys.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

I want my one Stars


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

What does this have to do with ratings


----------

